# Income Tax and accommodation advice



## hindustan_citizen (Jun 23, 2011)

Experts,

Iam an IT professional from India, got employment offer in SG. I will be moving to SG next week. I need experts advice on the following,

Query #1: I will join the company on 04/jul/2011 and the contract is for min. 1 year and i dont have any plan to terminate the employment contract before it expires. my salary is 5k SGD/month, what would be the income tax i should pay (%) ? 

Query #2: I'm a married guy but yet to have a kid. planning to bring my wife asap. I'm looking for an accommodation (either shared or individual) with the budget of 600-800SGD/month and min. of 200 sq feet area, preferably nearer to any East-West MRT line stations. My office is near City-Hall MRT station. For above criteria, in which area can i get an accommodation?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Head to www.iras.gov.sg and they have a tax calculator .. yeah, I know .. it sucks to do your homework .. but, no sir, you can DIY


----------

